# What would you do? Moocher in the family.



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

"Hey great, I'm looking forward to seeing what preps you have going to contribute!"


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My answer is, well brother you need to start prepping now because I don't have room for you.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Great! All are welcome. Of course, you're expected to bring your own food and water. I mean, that's a given, right? You wouldn't be foolish enough to show up looking to take food from my children's mouths, right? No, not you. You're not that stupid."


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Response from me, "if you value your life don't show up here".
I have already told two of them this exact statement.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That's fine there will be plenty of work to do. Those who work get fed those who don't will go hungry some where else. I actually said this to a nephew that laughed. After which I told him it would be best if he stayed with mommy and daddy for my place isn't for those who laugh.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Be honest that they are only welcome if they show with food, firearms, ammo, etc...to take care of themselves and are willing to follow your structure, leadership and work as directed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Enlighten him/her, let them know you truly appreciate their awareness and the need to prepare. Then with a smile ask how they are going to contribute. Perhaps they have a skill set or other that is useful if they cannot/will not contribute with monetary support. Maybe labor or helping build etc......... You really need to not allow freeloaders to share while they knowingly fail to participate with fair warning, but maybe help them get involved, some people need a little (big) push.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I would ask ,, " what have you put back and what will you have to trade?"

I may feed your kids but you need to go home


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I share the sympathies expressed here, I doubt I could turn a family member 
or a good friend away. I would go along with the group in telling them they better 
have supplies to bring with them, but still I could not turn them away. Fortunately 
now that I am far away from family and only have a couple of friends who I would 
invite in if the SHTF, I have little to worry about. My plans back in Illinois only 
included one sister-in-law who couldn't fend for herself.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

What's left of family is 2,000 miles away. 
If they make it here it's be a miracle. 
I have enough for them too.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind taking in family, blood is thicker than water but they would have to accept my policy.



> Countrymen, the long experience of our late miseries I hope is sufficient to persuade everyone to a present correction of himself, And think not that either my pains nor the adventurers' purses will ever maintain you in idleness and sloth...
> 
> ...the greater part must be more industrious, or starve...
> 
> You must obey this now for a law, that he that will not work shall not eat (except by sickness he be disabled). For the labors of thirty or forty honest and industrious men shall not be consumed to maintain a hundred and fifty idle loiterers


John Smith Jamestown 1609


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd say something like "Bring your guns and ammunition and all of the canned food you can find, I could use an extra trigger finger."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Logout, I wouldn't wait on em or be looking down the road........but you might want to leave the lights on for them......well maybe not on second thought.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I would say "absolutely, bring your shelving over this weekend and start to stock it... I will help you store your stuff for you, and we can get together if the SHTF and work together".


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ripon said:


> That's fine there will be plenty of work to do. Those who work get fed those who don't will go hungry some where else. I actually said this to a nephew that laughed. After which I told him it would be best if he stayed with mommy and daddy for my place isn't for those who laugh.


Fully agree, I have several family members who refuse to fully support themselves (age range from 25-60 so all adults) and since the source of their additional funding (mother) has passed three have have strongly tried to move in with me. 
NO ADULT LIVES IN MY HOME WHO DOESN"T WORK FULL TIME.

That firm requirement has kept them away although I still hesitate to talk to them on the phone because they always ask for money. The answer is no. I gave until it hurt the first few months after Mother passed trying to give them time to find more employment but no more, not ever. I help those who help themselves.

Why should I work 60 hrs a week to provide for them when they average about 20 hrs a week and are all able bodied and fairly intelligent? By the same token why should I work even more to purchase additional emergency food for them?

Sorry for the rant but one of then went to the hospital the other day and when I called to check on him others start asking for money again.
pi--ed me off.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will take in family if they show up. Bit luckily none of them are moochers. If I ran into the op situation I I'd probably tell them to kick rocks.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd just let it go with a glossed over, "oh sure what ever." No point in making drama about it now. Then when the SHTF if they survive long enough to get to your door, then you can make an educated decision. If it is a regional issue like a hurricane, maybe you let them in. If it is total world socio-economic collapse then maybe they take a bullet or you let them stay and use them for bait / cannon fodder later.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang flop, when needed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would reply: "Great! Your head will look really cool on one of Slippy's pikes! It will keep others away." Then show him one and laugh deeply, long and loud. Evil sounding if you can manage it.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

"Sure... come on over.... we'd love to have you for dinner "


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Turn around and leave.NOW!.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Blood suching leaches, the only problem is they are serious, I have the same problem to


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd just ask what skills they had and how those could be useful in the situation. 

In general the key is to teach people to be self dependent.

The idea that our habitus is written in stone is contrary to all notions of indoctrination and mind control methodologies.

You can help people be more capable. 

None the less I don't expect anyone to show up on my doorstep in SHTF.

In regard to my family though, of course they should be helped.


Just because people arn't useful in day to day life doesn't mean they won't be of use in a crisis. Some backwoods survivalist could be way more useful in SHTF than an office worker who types reports and makes coffee. 

This "stereotyping" of good or bad people is problamatic because it is horribly out of context.

Likewise the idea of you letting someone be a moocher is the real issue, in that you havn't structured your footing in a way that you prevent mooching but still capacitate the individual to do well for themselves. Its a bad context of a question that shows a failure to take leadership over others.


Heck a moocher by definition could be useful in SHTF if they can do that really well then they should be able to not only help themselves but help you out too.


Bodies are bodies either you can take the load or you can't. Crisis is no time for selfishness, only reason.


The real question, why are you answering your door in the first place?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I always tell people who say they are coming to my house when the SHTF to stay atleast 1200 yards away from me. anything under that puts them within range of a 308. when the 338 lapua arrives, they will need to double that distance.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Scenario: you are unable to hide your preps from a close family member. One day the topic comes up, and they say "Well, if the SHTF, I know where to come"
> 
> What is your answer?


For a second I thought you were going to talk about Michelle O'Bummer and her Mother.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

It really depends. <---I hate it when people answer with that phrase lol. But it really does depend.

Once it happened to me with a cousin in law(is that the right way to say it? spouse's cousin). I basically said you are not welcome over and that I was extremely pissed that he would even say something like that(he was being serious). I told him I have my own family to take care of and I didn't want his fat slow butt eating up all my food, drinking all my water, making a mess, etc. I hate the guy lol obviously, but I had to show that I was very serious, for his sake so that he doesn't waste time and risk his life getting over here. He lives closes so I had to go over the scenario in my head of rejecting him and his family if he did come over, I think I will be polite, but very very firm. The guy would contribute nothing and be a huge liability. He is the fat guy who always trips over things. Eats way too much and passes out after dinner. Would probably cry if he was attacked. I wouldn't even hand out a bottled water, because once you give, they will always come back. His two boys are particularly girls. His wife can't clean or cook.

I told the guy to prep on his own. And that if he started to act like a real man I would be open to more discussion. Because he is family and lives close, it would benefit me greatly if the guy grew a pair of balls, learn to be a man, and started prepping. Funny thing is if SHTF, he might come over and I will be at the BOL which he doesn't know about lol.

I have a 2nd cousin who lives closes who I suspect will come over if SHTF. I would let him in. The guy doesn't know I prep and he doesn't prep, but he is a smart and physically fit guy. But I haven't said a word because he is young and he can change. What if he becomes a fat slow slob like my cousin in law!

Hope this post made a few laughs, probably wasn't very helpful.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I have a sister in law that is a nurse with 2 teens. They won't ever be prepped. If i could prep for them, i think i could benefit from her skills and their youth.


A nurse would be a huge help, especially if she has experience in an ER room. OMG I would be pushing hard for her to prep. Lots of urban preppers that I meet are actually nurses, doctors, EMTs etc. Something about the line of work that makes them open their minds.
2 teens, yeah they young but I honestly don't see much benefit in that.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ask them for money next time you see them.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

"Come on over bud, i can take the key to that klr650, your contribution, right now if your tired of carrying it. No problem"


----------

